# Versamail Support - Tungsten T3



## Idasupaman (Oct 6, 2004)

I have a Tungsten T3 and I am trying to use Versamail. I set up Thunderbird for my Gmail account, which is working fine. I then tried up versamail, following the instructions here :

http://palmcdma.com/files/VMGMailSetup.html

Everything is the same, except the last picture. My screen does not show the Use Secure Connection (SSL) option. I am running versamail version 2.6. Anyone know what the problem is?


----------

